# Poppy & Lady...more pics!!!



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in the mood for a little Thursday morning show off!!!!!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

They look lovely!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They are s beautiful as always 
Great pic of them both rolling around.
And I love the 4th pic.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are very Beautiful!!! i love the pic of them rolling around too xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> they are very Beautiful!!! i love the pic of them rolling around too xx


That's how Lady sleeps too! Why I called her Lady I don't know, it has NO reflection on her personality at all!!!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Awww beautiful dogs ....... they look such fun too *


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Beautifully groomed! do you do them yourself?


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, lovely glossy coats :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Beautiful dogs...lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

WOOOOHOOOOOOO a Lady and Poppy fix 

They look lovely. xx

Oscar sends even more woofs and licks now and maybe even a little show of his winky (his new trick) :laugh:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what beautiful dogs, great pictures,


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOOO a Lady and Poppy fix
> 
> They look lovely. xx
> 
> Oscar sends even more woofs and licks now and maybe even a little show of his winky (his new trick) :laugh:


ooh, he's discovered his lipstick!!!! he is all grown up isn't he!!!:biggrin5: Lady's ears pricked up at that!!!!! lol:biggrin::001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> ooh, he's discovered his lipstick!!!! he is all grown up isn't he!!!:biggrin5: Lady's ears pricked up at that!!!!! lol:biggrin::001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes:


Oh yes he is definately a big boy dog now  Almost ocking his leg but keeps falling in the bushes because he can't get the balance right (don't tell him i told you that he would be really embarrassed )


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Beautiful pooches!!!


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

oh wow they're both gorgeous! Such gorgeous coats! Im assuming ones a cocker and ones a springer?


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

oh there lovely dogs, great pics too


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Krazycatlady said:


> oh wow they're both gorgeous! Such gorgeous coats! Im assuming ones a cocker and ones a springer?


Sort of, Lady is a cocker and Poppy is a Springer/Cocker X... xxx

Oh and to those who asked, I brush them everyday but once a month they get professionally groomed and she does a fabulous job (and only charges £16 for both of them)!!! She is an ex vet nurse and she's so good with all dogs! xx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics hun..


----------



## sapna1 (Jun 9, 2009)

hi!
here are popy & Lady pictures hope you like them if you want to see more pictures .
Then click this link  pop art canvas .

Thanks.


----------



## merryandlovely (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and lovely pictures.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

What lovely photos, your girls are stunning!!! xxx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Lovely shiny coats!

Beautiful.xx


----------

